# My Classic



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

That is a nice boat, I like the low front deck.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice clean slate. Good looking rig.


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

look out redfish nice noe!


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks, Im finally going to get some salt on her tomorrow morning.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i like the color  congrats on your new machine


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice and clean. It looks great!


----------



## iwannagheenoe (Jun 28, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks great Jared, enjoy!


----------



## Clint (Aug 6, 2009)

How does the motor push it, it's not to sluggish is it? I was wanting to buy one but I did to chose between highside and the classic and my motor can't be bigger than a 10 in the creak.


----------



## Clint (Aug 6, 2009)

SORRY it early thought it said 9hp


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah I've got a 20hp 4-stroke on it. Theres a post on custom gheenoe where a guy has a 9.9 4-stroke and he says he gets 21.

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8927


----------

